# Killed Some Trout



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

Made a meat run while the trout are thick with Captain Jay Baisch from Baisch Boys Bait and Tackle. 

Kept 34 trout, 1 5.6 lb sheepshead, 1 5 lb black drum, and a 2 lb whiting the Captain caught on a 5" artificial. Threw back another 10 or 12 trout under 15" and half a dozen dink black drum. 






























Give Jay a call and go catch some fish. You won't find a harder working guy in the Inlet. (843) 651-1915


----------

